

Self-Organizing Map in JavaScript (Neural Network) - chirola
http://synaptic.juancazala.com/#/self-organizing-map

======
stared
What do they mean by "pattern"? Characters, sequences of characters, semantic
meaning...?

------
syats
An unfortunate name, given that Self-Organizing Map is the name for a type of
Neural Network that is not being used in this application (which uses Hopfield
Networks).

Also, there's a big memory leak in the code... beware.

------
gibbitz
yeah, I'm not getting this. I could produce the same result with a regex and
say something fancy about it without a memory leak ;). Better demo, please.

